# Official SMF June Throwdown



## sumosmoke (Jun 1, 2010)

Here are the rules, please read them carefully.

*Official Monthly Throwdown Rules*

*BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!*

1. The dish must feature SMOKED ingredients in a prominent manner.
2. You must follow the throwdown theme.
3. All entries must be cooked during the current throwdown period (6/1 - 6/30). A code word will be provided and must be written on an object and shown in your picture.  DO NOT DIGITALLY ADD THE CODE WORD TO YOUR PICTURE .This month's code word is *Smokin' Spud**s*
4. All entries must be submitted by *Midnight Eastern time *on the night of 6/30.
5. Entries are to be submitted to me (Sumosmoke) via Private Message with *ONE *picture of your dish and a brief description of your entry. If your description is too long it may be edited to be more concise. Only one entry per person is eligible. Do *NOT *post your entries in the general forum until after the contest winners have been determined or you will be *DISQUALIFIED. *After you send me your picture please do not move or delete it from photobucket so that it will remain in the posted thread for future viewing.
6. There will be two categories for the judging. One will be determined by the judges of the events committee, and the other by SMF members choice through a voting poll. One contestant cannot win both categories. If that should happen, the runner up in the Members choice category will be the winner of that category. Any ties will be broken by the events committee's judging votes. Prizes (if any) will be awarded to the winner of each category.
7. Events committee judging will be based on three scores, each given a score of 1-10 for a 30 possible points per judge. These will then be combined with all of the judges scores. Whoever has the most points will be the winner. The judging will be based on these three scores.
*ORIGINALITY =*Trying something outside of the box.
*APPEARANCE = *How good the dish looks.
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = *Technical difficulty and the amount of work that has gone into the dish.
8. Any entries that do not adhere to these rules will be disqualified. Judges decisions are final.
9. These rules are subject to change. Any changes made will be added at the beginning of the following throwdown.
*If you have any questions please send me (Sumosmoke) a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you. *
 

*Good luck, and let's see some spuds!*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cant wait to see the entries for this one


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 1, 2010)

The gears are already turning...


----------



## meateater (Jun 1, 2010)

Spuds! This should be good. :)


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 2, 2010)

First congrats I think on the new assignment!  LOL   This could be a interesting catagory.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 3, 2010)

I might have to get in on this one, I'm a 'tater kinda gal!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds like it could be fun. Actually a test on your imagination too.

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes Mam this one should be fun too. I like theses things.


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool--this should turn out some interesting concoctions!  There are obviously some amazing cooks/smoke&grill-masters on the SMF, judging by past throwdowns and everyday Q-view.  I can't wait to see the entries.


----------



## caveman (Jun 4, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I might have to get in on this one, I'm a 'tater kinda gal!


Man....I had a chance since Wolf didn't actually say he was going to enter but I can forget it now.  The Squirrel is loose.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Anthony, don't count me out yet...


----------



## squirrel (Jun 4, 2010)

LOL Caveman! Thanks for the compliment! I've been kinda sickly the last couple of days with an ear infection and on antibiotics, feeling yucky, but your comment made me smile!

And I do have something pretty off the wall planned for this. Hehehe. I wish I had gotten in on last months, cuz today I made smoked ravioli. Didn't do pics cuz I'm not in the mood. I'm a whiner girl today.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 4, 2010)

thinken on this one


----------



## caveman (Jun 5, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> Anthony, don't count me out yet...


Ha!!  More competition just showed up.  Now I really need to put on my thinking cap. 


 


Squirrel said:


> LOL Caveman! Thanks for the compliment! I've been kinda sickly the last couple of days with an ear infection and on antibiotics, feeling yucky, but your comment made me smile!
> 
> And I do have something pretty off the wall planned for this. Hehehe. I wish I had gotten in on last months, cuz today I made smoked ravioli. Didn't do pics cuz I'm not in the mood. I'm a whiner girl today.


I'll bet real money that on your worst day, you could still run circles around me.  But that is alright.  I'm not turning in my man card just yet..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Feel better.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2010)

In addition to white and sweet potatoes, I had a question sent to me asking if yams would be considered a potato.

The answer: YES, yams are eligible for the contest.

Another modification to the entries: 95 word limit has been removed. However, please be concise with your descriptions of the entry. A paragraph may not be needed for a 3 ingredient item. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm loving the enthusiasm around this month's throwdown!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmmmm,

I'm liable to learn a lot from this one.

I certainly hope after the contest, there will be some full recipe & instructions coming our way.

I only know 5 potatoes----mashed, baked, roasted, french fries, and home fries.

Bearcarver


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> I'm liable to learn a lot from this one.
> 
> ...


With this month's theme, you're also able to bake a potato and fill it with a tasty mixture of (smoked) pulled pork, beef, or chicken, and some other tasty niblets added in. What about a potato soup with some homemade smoked bacon?

The potato itself, doesn't have to be smoked. Just the stuff that goes in it, or is part of the main dish, must consist of potatoes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2010)

sumosmoke said:


> With this month's theme, you're also able to bake a potato and fill it with a tasty mixture of (smoked) pulled pork, beef, or chicken, and some other tasty niblets added in. What about a potato soup with some homemade smoked bacon?
> 
> The potato itself, doesn't have to be smoked. Just the stuff that goes in it, or is part of the main dish, must consist of potatoes.


It says, "[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]If your description is too long it may be edited to be more concise."[/color]

How long is too long------"Number of characters"---"Number of words"???

Thanks,

Bearcarver


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> It says, "[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]If your description is too long it may be edited to be more concise."[/color]
> 
> How long is too long------"Number of characters"---"Number of words"???
> 
> ...


Hi Bearcarver - long is a description as such: "My great grandmother and her daugher's favorite friend used to make this dish for my Father when he was a small child. We used to hand pick the ingredients .... "

Although that's probably a most touching story behind the dish, I'd edit the description to fit the "description" of the actual item being voted on.

Hope this helps. Please feel free to shoot me a PM if ya have some additional questions


----------



## squirrel (Jun 6, 2010)

Well darn it Laurel, I guess I won't be telling you about the time my uncle got drunk and wore panty hose while we made our famous spuds.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Well darn it Laurel, I guess I won't be telling you about the time my uncle got drunk and wore panty hose while we made our famous spuds.


LOL!!! I don't mind reading the description, however that part of it might not make it to the poll description.


----------



## meateater (Jun 6, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Well darn it Laurel, I guess I won't be telling you about the time my uncle got drunk and wore panty hose while we made our famous spuds.


Well now you owe me a keyboard, I just spewed beer all over this one.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY I just got an idea for this one, now to start testing it


----------



## meateater (Jun 11, 2010)

This needs a bump.


----------



## states4 (Jun 12, 2010)

This is going to be fun!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm playing with potato's today, fun stuff!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 12, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I'm playing with potato's today, fun stuff!


LOL..Squirrel is a funny girl


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 12, 2010)

ooohhhhhhh so many things I could try, but only a few sound good LOL  hmmmm tater soup with smoked milk?? nah


----------



## dnvrdv (Jun 12, 2010)

NEWB here....  Just smoke a potato?  Never heard of that, and since I'm smoking ribs right now, guess wat's going on for the last few hours?


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 13, 2010)

dnvrdv said:


> NEWB here....  Just smoke a potato?  Never heard of that, and since I'm smoking ribs right now, guess wat's going on for the last few hours?


Might as well save some gas/electricity from turning the stove on. Throw the taters in the smoker! As mentioned prior, coat them lightly with evoo and coat with some sea salt. Personally, Janes Crazy Mixed up salt is my choice.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 15, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Well darn it Laurel, I guess *I won't be telling you about the time my uncle got drunk and wore panty hose while we made our famous spuds.*


Way too much information... LOL


----------



## miamirick (Jun 19, 2010)

im trying to watch the gators play baseball and invent some tater smoke at  the same time     i think im in trouble

cause you gotta drink while you watch your team play and you gotta drink while you smoke so thst means double drinking i guess

what can you do with a tater to make it special?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well there Rick I'm watching the Gator game to and it's ugly right at this point but it's ealier still. Now to making a potatoe special I would start out by bring flowers maybe. Then I really don't want to find out how special Squirrels uncle made that tater...Hiccup........LOL


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 20, 2010)

10 days left to get the entries in!! I've got only a couple participants, so far. Is this theme stumping all you seasoned smokers out there??


----------



## blondie (Jun 21, 2010)

Post that story anyway!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 21, 2010)

Remember that there are prizes. We give out a prize for judges choice and Viewers choice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2010)

sumosmoke said:


> 10 days left to get the entries in!! I've got only a couple participants, so far. Is this theme stumping all you seasoned smokers out there??


Keep your shirt on. A thing like this takes much contemplation!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Keep your shirt on. A thing like this takes much contemplation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simplicity can be devasting...


----------



## eman (Jun 23, 2010)

got a day or two left and still can't figure out what i want to do Bob


----------



## meateater (Jun 24, 2010)

Bumping this thread.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 26, 2010)

Bump again - less than a week to go until the entry window closes. As mentioned previously by Brian, there are prizes for those that win either of the two polls.

*BRING ON THE ENTRIES!!*


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 29, 2010)

I drew a blank on this one, but looking forward to seeing the entries!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 29, 2010)

Entries for the June Throwdown are due to me by midnight, EST, tomorrow. Thanks to all that have participated!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Entries for this event are closed. Please vote for the June Throwdown by 7/7/10!

June 2010 Throwdown Voting Poll


----------

